# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Maide suresi 50. Ayet. Cahiliye toplumunun yanlışlarını yapmak istemiyorsak.

## halukgta

Bizlerin günümüzde yaşadığımız İslam anlayışının, ne yazık ki cahiliye toplumunun yaşadığı İslam anlayışından hiçbir farkı yok. Allah ın uyarıcı kitaplar göndermesinin nedenini, daha önce gönderdiğim uyarıları göz ardı edip batıla, hurafeye sapmaları nedeniyle gönderdiğini söyler. En son olarak da gönderdiği Kuran da, geçmiş toplumların yaptığı yanlışlara örnekler verir ki, aynı hataları yapmayalım. Bu makalemde, üzerinde sizleri düşünmeye davet ettiğim ayeti önce yazalım.

Maide 50: Onlar hâlâ cahiliye devrinin hükmünü mü istiyorlar? Kesin olarak inanacak bir toplum için, KİMİN HÜKMÜ ALLAHINKİNDEN DAHA GÜZELDİR? (Diyanet meali)

Bakın bu ayet, bugün bizlerin yaptığı yanlışları, bizlere hatırlatıyor ve diyor ki, Allah dan başka hüküm koyan yoktur, sakın dinde Kuran dan başka hüküm koyucular aramayın. Kimin hükmü Allah ın kimden daha doğrudur, güzeldir diyerek bizleri çok açık bir şekilde uyarıyor. BİR BAŞKA DEYİŞLE ALLAH DAN BAŞKA HÜKÜM KOYUCULAR ARAMAK, CAHİLİYE TOPLUMUNUN İNANÇLARIDIR DİYOR YARADAN.

Peki, bizler bu uyarılardan ders alıyor muyuz? Cahiliye toplumunun yaptığı yanlışları yapmıyor muyuz? Ne yazık ki hepsini, belki de daha fazlasını bugün bizler yapıyoruz ve diyoruz ki hiç korkmadan, Allah ın elçisinin de, dinde hüküm koyma yetkisi vardır. Kuran da her bilgi yoktur, detay verilmemiştir. Allah ın elçisinin rivayet hadisleri olmasaydı, ne namazımızı kılabilirdik, nede orucumuzu tutabilirdik. Bu sözlere inanıp yaşadığımız içinde, İslam toplumlarından dinde bölünme, savaş, düşmanlık eksik olmuyor. Elimizde apaçık Allah ın kitabı durduğu halde, Kuran ı terk edip, beşeri bilgileri dinleştirmenin acısını çekiyoruz. Aynı uyarıları Allah Kuran da birçok kez yapmış, hatırlayalım.

KARŞILARINDA OKUNUP DURAN BIR KITABI, SANA İNDİRMİŞ OLMAMIZ ONLARA YETMİYOR MU? (Ankebut 51)

O HALDE KUR'ÂN'DAN SONRA HANGİ SÖZE İNANACAKLAR? (Araf 185)

ALLAH'TAN VE O'NUN AYETLERİNDEN SONRA HANGİ SÖZE İNANACAKLAR? (Casiye 6)

KİMDİR SÖZÜ ALLAHIN KİNDEN DAHA DOĞRU OLAN? (Nisa 87)

Ama gözlerde perde, gönüllerde mühür olunca, batıl inançlar ne yazık ki Kuran ın önüne geçiyor. Bunları söylediğimizde, verdikleri cevap çok ilginç. Siz peygamberimizi postacı yaptınız. Biz asla böyle bir şey söylemedik, bunu söyleyen, hurafeyi, rivayetleri dinleştirmek isteyenlerin kendi nefislerinde uydurdukları yakıştırmalardır. Allah ın elçisiyle, postacı karşılaştırılır mı? Neymiş postacı getirdiği postanın içeriğini bilmiyormuş. Bilmiş olsaydı, Allah ın elçisine postacımı derdiniz. Peygamberimiz elbette postacı değildi, O örnek insan Allah ın güven elçisiydi. Ama lütfen unutmayalım, Peygamberimiz, ALLAH IN DİNDE HÜKÜM ORTAĞIDA DEĞİLDİ.

Allah Kuran da, Kehf suresi 26. ayetinde, KENDİ HÜKMÜNE HİÇ KİMSEYİ ORTAK ETMEZ diye bizlere bildirir. Yine Furkan suresi 2. ayetinde, HÜKÜMRANLIĞINDA, ONUN HİÇBİR ORTAĞI OLMAMIŞTIR, diyerek, İslam dininde hüküm koyucu yalnız Allah, onun kitabı Kuran olduğunu birçok kez bizlere, üstüne basa basa bildirmiştir. Allah ın ayetlerine gözlerini kapatıp, beşerin sözleriyle imanlarını yaşayanlara Kuran gerçeklerini hatırlatmak, her Müslüman ın görevidir.

Sizlere hatırlatacağım, aşağıdaki ayet üzerinde lütfen dikkatle düşünelim, inanın düşünmeden yaptığımız yanlışlar, hesap günü bizleri çok üzecek hatırlatırım.

İsra 737475: Müşrikler, SANA VAHYETTİĞİMİZDEN BAŞKA BİR ŞEYİ YALAN YERE BİZE İSNAT ETMEN İÇİN seni, nerdeyse, sana vahyettiğimizden saptıracaklar ve ancak o takdirde seni candan dost kabul edeceklerdi. Eğer seni sebatkâr kılmasaydık, gerçekten, nerdeyse onlara birazcık meyledecektin. O ZAMAN, HİÇ ŞÜPHESİZ SANA HAYATIN VE ÖLÜMÜN SIKINTILARINI KAT KAT TATTIRIRDIK; sonra bize karşı kendin için bir yardımcı da bulamazdın. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Allah ayetlerini muhkem, yani apaçık gönderdiğini söyler, tabi batılın etkisinde kalanlar, gönül gözleri açık olmayanlar, bu gerçekleri göremezler. Allah elçisine, bakın ne diyor. Sana vahyettiğimiz ayetlerden başka şeyleri de, yalan yere Allah a nispet etmeni istediler. Böylece bizim gönderdiğimiz ayetleri görmezden gelmeni sağlayarak, ayetlerimizi inkâr etmeni sağlayacaklardı diyor. Ne kadar ilginç ve dikkat çekici bir ayet. Devamında ise, eğer seni sebatkâr bulmasaydık, yani ayetlerimize itaatkâr olmasaydın, onlara meyledip, onların sözlerini de dinin içinde gibi gösterecektin diyor. Eğer bu yanlışı yapsaydın, seni cezalandırırdık diyor.

Gelelim günümüze. Bizler eğer, Allah ın elçisinin izinden gittiğimizi söylüyorsak, Allah ın elçisinin yaptığı gibi İslam ı yaşamalıyız. Çünkü ayette de bahsettiği gibi, Peygamberimiz yalnız Kuran a uymuş, asla Kuran ın dışından hiçbir bilgiyi, sözü dinin içine ilave ederek, bunlarda İslam ın emridir dememiştir. Demesinin de mümkün olmadığının, açık kanıtıdır bu ayetler. 

Sizlere son olarak bazı ayetler hatırlatmak istiyorum. Bu ayetler, Kuran ın sınırlarını aşarak, batılın etkisinde İslam ı yaşayıp, Allah ın hükmüne ortak koşanlara hatırlatmadır.

Bakara 5: İşte onlar, RABLERİNDEN GELEN BİR HİDAYET ÜZEREDİRLER ve kurtuluşa erenler de ancak onlardır. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Muhammed 2: İman edip yararlı işler yapanların, Rableri tarafından HAK OLARAK MUHAMMED'E İNDİRİLENE İNANANLARIN GÜNAHLARINI ALLAH ÖRTMÜŞ VE HALLERİNİ DÜZELTMİŞTİR. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Yunus 109: (Ey Muhammed!) SANA VAHYOLUNANA UY VE ALLAH HÜKMÜNÜ VERİNCEYE KADAR SABRET. O, hüküm verenlerin en hayırlısıdır. (Diyanet meali)

Allah düşünen kullarına, çok açık hükümler veriyor ve bakın ne diyor. Kurtuluşa erecek olan kullarım, benim gönderdiğim Kuran a uyanlar olacaktır diyor. Hatırlatırım başka kaynaklardan bahsetmiyor. Allah diğer ayetinde de aynı konuyu tekrar ediyor, anlama zorluğu çekenlere ne diyor? Hak olarak Allah katından, Muhammed e indirilen Kuran a inanların Allah günahlarını affeder diyor. Yunus 109. ayette de elçisine seslenerek bakın ne diyor. Sana vahyettiğim Kuran ayetlerine uy ve sakın acele etme sabret, gerektiğinde ihtiyacın olan ayetler indirilecektir diyor. Hani Allah ın elçisi de dinde hüküm koyardı, ne oldu? Allah buna izin vermediğini, apaçık daha nasıl söylesin.

Değerli din kardeşlerim, lütfen batılın, hurafenin, atalar inancının etkisinden kurtulalım, bunu yapmayıp, düşünmeden, araştırmadan imanımızı yaşamaya devam edersek, huzuru mahşerde şaşıran, üzülenlerin safında buluruz kendimizi.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

